# problems with transfers @ 385 degree



## Melbeth5 (Feb 3, 2014)

Is anyone else having problems with transfers set to press at 385 on high pressure . mine always do not stick when set at this setting all others at different settings and degrees work fine .


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

they don't stick at all or are separating? if separating let cool slightly or turn down your heat.


----------



## Melbeth5 (Feb 3, 2014)

They peal but peal badly . Its crazy its only on ones that are gor 385


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

First paragraph.

But yes, I have had problems with temps that high, mostly with white ink. Dropping the temp solved the problem.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

Melbeth5 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with transfers set to press at 385 on high pressure . mine always do not stick when set at this setting all others at different settings and degrees work fine .


You didn't specify the type of shirt you are printing on. If 100% cotton you probably aren't pre-heating long enough and the ink on the print is being cooled off and not reaching cure temperature.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Most of the time we find that the pressure is the problem. Can you provide specifics of the transfer....manufacturer, product number?


----------

